# Ratkaisu: Kuinka saada TW-WLAN 802.11g/n toimimaan

## jokefin93

```
joke@linux-j0n1:~> lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter

```

Ostin sovittimen vuonna 2009, koska se mainostaa olevansa linux-yhteensopiva. Ostettuani petyin hieman, koska en saanut toimimaan silloisessa Fedorassa. Kokeilin muita distroja ja sainkin toimimaan sen openSUSEssa. Ns. purkkadistroissa toimii hyvin. Hiljattain päätin asentaa ensimmäistä kertaa Gentoon. Kyseinen verkkosovitin tuli ongelmaksi. Laitteessa paloi virheä valo jatkuvasti tai sitten se oli palamatta, riippuen tähtien asennosta. Käsikirjan ohjeiden avulla en saanut toimimaan.

Pitäen viestini lyhyenä, parin päivän ankaran kokeilemisen jälkeen sain sovittimen toimimaan. Ratkaisu oli niinkin yksinkertainen kuin firmwaren asentaminen. Neuvon kädestä pitäen täsmälleen miten itse toimin.

Lataa firmware ralinkin sivuilta www.ralinktech.com/. Support => linux. Valitse "rmware RT28XX/RT30XX USB series (RT2870/RT2770/RT3572/RT3070)". On voitu uudelleennimetä siihen mennessä kun itse sovellat tätä ohjetta. Tärkeintä on viittaukset firmwareen ja rt3070:aan. Seuraavalle sivulle syötä nimesi ja sähköpostiosoitteesi. Lataus alkaa.

Latauksen jälkeen avaa zippi ja siirrä usb-muistitikulle (katso, että formatoitu muotoon, jota linux lukee ongelmitta, esim. fat32). Tiedoston nimi on rt2870.bin.

Käynnistä gentoo minimal-cd:ltä. Pääte avautuu. Kirjoita

```
mkdir /mnt/tikku

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tikku

cp /mnt/tikku/rt2870.bin /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin

```

Selityksenä: Ensin luodaan hakemisto nimeltä tikku, sitten liitetään usb-muistitikku tähän hakemistoon. Sdb1 voi olla sinulla sdc1 tai vastaavaa, riippuen montako kovalevyä tai tikkua sinulla on koneeseen liitettynä. MInulla oli vain yks kovo. Sitten kopioidaan firmware gentoohon.

Tässä vaiheessa, irrota telewellin usb-verkkosovitin, jos se on ollut paikallaan, ja liitä se uudestaan takaisin. Nyt ifconfig näkee laitteen wlan0:

Enää vain langattoman verkon määritys kuten käsikirjassa:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "VERKKOSINIMI" key s:ASCII_SALASANA_TAI_HEXA_ILMAN_S_PREFIXIÄ

ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0

```

Nyt pitäs toimia. Jod dhcpcd valittaa, kokeile hetken päästä uudeelleen josko se jo toimisi.

----------

